#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Reservoir >  >  >  Institut Franais Du Ptrole     LIVRES

## paolomaldini

PLEASE   Im  looking  livres en francais:


Petrophysics 
Reservoir.

Institut Franais Du Ptrole     LIVRES
please shareSee More: Institut Franais Du Ptrole     LIVRES

----------


## ELgharib

Le petrole cest en langue anglaise.....Vous les francais vous nous fatiguez!

----------


## totor

Hi,

Perhaps one can help if you precise the books you're looking for (author, title) ^^

----------


## ghani20004

Prcises le titre et on verra, and you GHARIB are you pretending that you're an Englishman?

----------


## paolomaldini

Diagraphies dans les sondages - Robert desbrandes (Publications de l'Institut francais du petrole) (French Edition) 
Merci beaucoup

----------


## mirro

francais is good as well as english. in addition l'Institut francais du petrole (IFP) is one of the best and can easily compete with API (american) and IP (britain) and institut nefti i gaza (ru*ss*ian)

----------


## kader_007

Hello guys!
instead of arguing which language suits better the oil business, what don't you just advice your colleague to look for his book under 4shared for instance using the keyword "ifp".
I've given it a try, and there were some interesting books.

Regarding the language, I would say it depends on the situation and people you work with! there is no way to shift to English and field units if you interact with French natives or even not, in a country where French is almost an official language! and the system is almost a generalized metric system  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Regards,
Kader

----------

